# Battlefield 1 v COD infinite Warefare



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I normally get a COD type game for Xmas from the Mrs so wondered what the verdict is on these two. If you could only get one which would it be?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Based on reviews, BF wins hands down.

I stopped playing COD a long while back though. BF Bad Company was awesome...BF3 was alright...BF4 and after was pretty pants.

Really want to get BF1 from what I played of the Beta though. Just waiting on the PC price to drop a bit.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I was talking about bf1 at work today, apparently it's an awesome game


----------



## Norder (Nov 22, 2013)

I used to be a COD person but have been disappointed with them since black ops 1 I believe ... I guess I remember Modern warfare being released and how awesome it was at the time.. I also preferred the current date weapons and that. 

I've recently switch to battlefield and I'm very impressed.. Especially with the new operations game mode!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I watched a review today and the guy summed it up by saying COD is now an arcade shooter anyone can play where as BF1 needs a little more thought so is more like a sim.

He also said all the crazy abilities like the rocket jumps etc and crazy weapons had ruined COD in his opinion.

Fromm playing last years COD I finished it in a matter of 2 weeks (not playing every day or hours at a time) and I'm not the best at all. I remember when it was a real achievement to complete a game now they seem easy and very short.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

How's the remastered version I'm thinking of buying cod just for that is it as good as I remember?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> I remember when it was a real achievement to complete a game now they seem easy and very short.


Agreed, however the Multiplayer is where they now expend most of the effort.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I've sunk countless hours into BF1 every time you play you experience something different, COD is an easy pick up and shoot and generally nothing changes.


----------



## gtechpete (Aug 16, 2010)

BF1 is phenomenal - can't say enough good words about it.

COD is great, but I fell out of love with it when people started running up walls :lol:

Get BF1 and you won't be disappointed, it's seriously intense though :tumbleweed:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

BF1 hands down. COD is just far to arcade like now and that isn't what I look for in a shooter.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Ooo might go out and buy bf1 at the weekend now ! Can someone confirm how many maps there is online ? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

How are the bolt rifles in BF1?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been a massive BF fan for many years.
BF1 is the first that I haven't got on release.
I played the Alpha and the Beta but it didn't grab me like previous titles.
I'm still happy playing 4, maybe in the future when the price drops and their position on servers changes I may give it a whirl.


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Talidan said:


> How's the remastered version I'm thinking of buying cod just for that is it as good as I remember?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I got the remastered version for PS4 only as I wasn't interested in IW

Defo the right choice, its as good as I remembered and a little better


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to love playing COD, especially the first one on PS3 but since the original developer split up it's gone downhill badly, after the awful IMO COD goasts I've not bothered since, I won't bother with infinite warfare, slightly off topic, I am currently playing rise of the tomb raider and it's awesome so any tomb raider fans on here should get themselves a copy.


----------



## Smithy225 (Dec 29, 2015)

Now for me I've always been split between the two, leaned slightly towards COD and then the past couple of years I've not played either of them a lot. When I saw the remastered modern warfare I pre ordered instantly and am slightly surprised. The remaster of modern warfare is good but not as I remember it. The story on IW is amazing, probably the best yet with some amazing graphics and cinematics to the point where they blend near enough seamlessly, however the online still feels slightly wrong with stupid jumping. The game play of online is much better than previous years though and does have some of the old great traits of modern warfare which I'm slowly warming to. I'm not keen on games set in the past so might give BF1 a pass this year. One game I have been addicted to though for quite a while is rainbow 6 siege, love the concept and realism! A must play if you haven't already!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Just watched a fee videos of the remastered and it brings back memories from when u was at school it's 9 years old now !, so that's the one I'm going to be going for and on the website I have read over Christmas period they will be releasing all the rest of the maps and even the dlc maps at no extra cost might pick it up at the weekend.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2016)

Talidan said:


> Just watched a fee videos of the remastered and it brings back memories from when u was at school it's 9 years old now !, so that's the one I'm going to be going for and on the website I have read over Christmas period they will be releasing all the rest of the maps and even the dlc maps at no extra cost might pick it up at the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Glad i saw this, massive fan of all the MW games especially 3, not interested in the slightest about infinite warfare but wanted the remastered mw


----------

